# Isaac maybe headed this way??



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

So, IF Isaac does head this way, even if it goes south of us and heads to say Texas, what will that mean for the fishing on the pier?? Will it push some bigger fish in?? What normally happens at the pier when a storm enters the gulf???


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

good question.. the way things are with 2 weeks of rain every day, wouldn't all the rain spook fish away again because of the salinity problems?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have always heard go fishing just before a storm and right after, but have never tried it. Maybe someone here has and can give us some info on what to expect. I'm particularly interesed in the bay and river delta area.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

storms usually turn fish on when fishing from piers. when the wind blows the fish almost always bite. as long as the water is not chocolate milk or sweat tea than it should be on fire. My first king I ever killed on a pier was during a storm. It is usually a good thing.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I know the grouper bite is amazing after a hurricane. Elena, Erin, Opal, Georges, Ivan, Dennis & Katrina. I was here during all the the grouper were in close and starving!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

well only one way to find out i guess.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

ive tore them up off bob sikes right before a tropical storm but never tried after.


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

During the winter time, the redfish and speck bite are on fire the night before a low pressure system, or cold front, moves in. I would assume that this is the case for most fish. They can feel the pressure start to drop, and it sends them into a frenzy.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ or when a front approaches the winds come in from the south driving the fish near shore?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*hurricne software*

I just downloaded a tracking program from www.hurricanesoftware.com and it's showing an Issac track in our backyard. The Weather Channel is a little more reserved in specifics but we all should be aware. 

If the weather holds I'm going out Monday to the lower Choctawhatchee River and snatch mullet.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

wunderground.com has the NOAA forecasts.. its an excellent site. 

updates every 3 hours. we will know more day by day on its track. if it jogs a bit more north then it will hit east of us, if it jogs more west then it will hit west of here. but right now we are in the bullseye as a cat 1. which will still cause issues especially power outages


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, wunderground is an excellent site. I just about went broke at Murphy Oil buying a stock of gas for my generator. If it's not needed that means I have plenty of gas for a lot of fishing. I don't like gas lines which we might see by Monday or Tuesday.


----------

